# DP or something else? (need advice)



## MEGA (Dec 3, 2010)

I read the board and people seem to use some of the same keywords when explaining how they feel....."dead" "brain fog" "paralyzed" "emotionless" "brain in a knot" etc...

I cant neccesarily relate to all of those things. My biggest problem is....I feel like i dont know who I am....literally....I know my name and my life but I feel like im not me....please can anyone relate???? my brain feels disconnected from my body....does anyone think this is more than dp? I feel like I dont know who I am. Im afraid im becoming someone else...like one day ill wake up and be somebody else. Thats my biggest fear. My body is moving sometimes, but its like its not me doing it.....feel lost

Please tell me what you think.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

I think it could be a dissociative identiy-disorder

google for it, cause i dont know much about it.


----------



## MEGA (Dec 3, 2010)

TheStarter said:


> I think it could be a dissociative identiy-disorder
> 
> google for it, cause i dont know much about it.


if you "dont know much about it" then how would you know if it was DID?

I dont have any "alters".


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

sounds like dp to me, just that maybe your interpretation of the sensations is slightly individual


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

MEGA said:


> I read the board and people seem to use some of the same keywords when explaining how they feel....."dead" "brain fog" "paralyzed" "emotionless" "brain in a knot" etc...
> 
> I cant neccesarily relate to all of those things. My biggest problem is....I feel like i dont know who I am....literally....I know my name and my life but I feel like im not me....please can anyone relate???? my brain feels disconnected from my body....does anyone think this is more than dp? I feel like I dont know who I am. Im afraid im becoming someone else...like one day ill wake up and be somebody else. Thats my biggest fear. My body is moving sometimes, but its like its not me doing it.....feel lost
> 
> Please tell me what you think.


Hey there. I feel like this too, and i think its just a part of DP. I did a poll about it yesterday actually to see if anyone else experiences this. Feel free to check it out.


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

I feel like that too... Its DP... Brainfog and all that is DR... DP is the feeling of being beside yourself... u feel like a stranger... your life and all your memories feels like it belongs to somebody else or is just a dream... not real...

Its DP..


----------



## MEGA (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you for all your responses, it means a lot to me. Im just scared to death im gonna go crazy or turn into someone else. I know it all sounds odd. My anxiety is just through the roof right now.


----------



## MEGA (Dec 3, 2010)

Fluke said:


> Hey there. I feel like this too, and i think its just a part of DP. I did a poll about it yesterday actually to see if anyone else experiences this. Feel free to check it out.


will definitely check it out.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

MEGA said:


> if you "dont know much about it" then how would you know if it was DID?
> 
> I dont have any "alters".


I know what the symptoms are. But i dont know what you should do about it, thats why i said google


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

MEGA said:


> I read the board and people seem to use some of the same keywords when explaining how they feel....."dead" "brain fog" "paralyzed" "emotionless" "brain in a knot" etc...
> 
> I cant neccesarily relate to all of those things. My biggest problem is....I feel like i dont know who I am....literally....I know my name and my life but I feel like im not me....please can anyone relate???? my brain feels disconnected from my body....does anyone think this is more than dp? I feel like I dont know who I am. Im afraid im becoming someone else...like one day ill wake up and be somebody else. Thats my biggest fear. My body is moving sometimes, but its like its not me doing it.....feel lost
> 
> Please tell me what you think.


I get more 'brain fog' from fatigue than any of these other things. As far as *I feel like i don't know who I am* or * brain feels disconnected from my body* - I cannot relate. I've always felt like me. What I've experienced as far as dissociation goes is there is a lot more of 'me' that I knew. Even with revealing experiences of more 'ego', this never felt the least bit foreign - obviously not DID - and quickly assimilated. And am far from 'emotionless' - felt mostly pain, fear and negative emotions. Could feel all positive emotions but they evaporate at the drop of a hat if anything negative is going around. Numbness has been for blunting an overload. So as far as DP goes, not sure I match anyone else on this forum.

There is a huge range of feeling/non-feeling with dissociative problems.

*Im afraid im becoming someone else...like one day ill wake up and be somebody else. Thats my biggest fear. My body is moving sometimes, but its like its not me doing it.....feel lost*

Any feeling of what this somebody might be like?

How did your DP start? Do you think you know any cause?

What do your psychologists think?


----------



## MEGA (Dec 3, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> I get more 'brain fog' from fatigue than any of these other things. As far as *I feel like i don't know who I am* or * brain feels disconnected from my body* - I cannot relate. I've always felt like me. What I've experienced as far as dissociation goes is there is a lot more of 'me' that I knew. Even with revealing experiences of more 'ego', this never felt the least bit foreign - obviously not DID - and quickly assimilated. And am far from 'emotionless' - felt mostly pain, fear and negative emotions. Could feel all positive emotions but they evaporate at the drop of a hat if anything negative is going around. Numbness has been for blunting an overload. So as far as DP goes, not sure I match anyone else on this forum.
> 
> There is a huge range of feeling/non-feeling with dissociative problems.
> 
> ...


_Individuals who experience depersonalization feel divorced from their own personal physicality by sensing their body sensations, feelings, emotions and behaviors as not belonging to the same person or identity.[3] Often a person who has experienced depersonalization claims that life "feels like a movie" or that things seem unreal or hazy. Also, a recognition of self breaks down (hence the name). Depersonalization can result in very high anxiety levels, which further increase these perceptions._

This sounds more like my issues, then the board and the feelings they describe.

_Any feeling of what this somebody might be like?_

no

_How did your DP start? Do you think you know any cause? _

Ive had severe panic attacks for 10 years or so. Anxiety issues etc..

My doctor agrees its DP.

Perhaps more people on here have DR than DP. Im still looking for someone to relate to my feelings.

If I had to describe the way I feel again - Things sometime feel different, look different - Example: {I can be in my house and things just seem off. I know where I am and fully aware of what im doing, but through my vision, the room can look a little foreign. This is not all the time}. I feel totally disconnected, scared, perception of everything is off. feel like another person, but I know that Im me..fear of losing identity. Certain lights bother me, the way they can cast shadows etc..Mirrors sometimes bothers me. This stuff is so hard to explain, so im trying my best.

This is what it feels like at its worst with a mix of panic. This isnt all the time, but this is what I turn it into. The disconnected feeling is quite often. And if I think about it, and focus on it, it gets worse. If im out and doing normal things, then 70% of these issues disappear. Can this be me being alone so much of time and harping on it and scaring myself? Have I twisted things in my mind to make them seem worse? Its like every couple weeks, I feel different. As in, I put another twist on the fears and me becoming someone else and losing my identity.

Can anyone relate to any of the things I mentioned?


----------



## MEGA (Dec 3, 2010)

PLEASE, CAN ANYONE RELATE TO ANYTHING IM SAYING? EVEN IF WE HAVE ONE OF THE SAME SYMPTOMS?

ANYONE? I FEEL LOST


----------



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

MEGA said:


> _Individuals who experience depersonalization feel divorced from their own personal physicality by sensing their body sensations, feelings, emotions and behaviors as not belonging to the same person or identity.[3] Often a person who has experienced depersonalization claims that life "feels like a movie" or that things seem unreal or hazy. Also, a recognition of self breaks down (hence the name). Depersonalization can result in very high anxiety levels, which further increase these perceptions._
> 
> This sounds more like my issues, then the board and the feelings they describe.
> 
> ...


i relate exactly to how you described being in your house. Wow i didnt know i could be put into words, but everything you said really is the same with me. I never really thought of dp as a dream, the way many people describe it. But the way you deacirbed it is just like mine, so now im more convinced i have dp. Especially with what you said about shadows around the house. When i have dp I start wanting shadows to be gone and i notice darkness more. I just want everything to be lighted


----------

